# slicks



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

how much time will slicks knock off your 1/8 on slightly mod 04 gto 6 speed got about 450 at the flywheeel hp just spin and spin and spin 2.5 is my 60 ft got a bigger cam so have to launch at 2000 and still just spin if I feather it if I go lower the engine bogs down to about 800 then take forever to get back at 2000 thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

450hp at the flywheel is more then a slightly modded LS1. If your running a 2.5 60", you need driver mod before looking for spending more money on the car.

There is no reason you can't pull under 2.0 with some practice.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*His tires could just be really crappy....... *


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your at the track, stay out of the water pit. Drive around it and do a couple of dry burn-outs to heat the tires up. I've seen some guys going through the water pit, doing the burn-out, then when they get up to the starting line, all the left over water in the treads runs down the tires and they are starting out in almost a puddel.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*^^^ I love this guys so helpful  If you ever take it to a track with the turns let me no!*


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the input not so much the driver part lol got hard tires that last cause I drive 3 hrs a day so I put alot of miles on my car Im not affraid of letting the white smoke roll at the track to get my tires dry but the next time I go I will stay out of the water thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO and from trying different tires M/T ET Street bias plies work the best on a M6. the bias ply allows the sidewall to wrinkle and absorb some of the launch shock and they hook really well if you heat them up well. lane walk is a little creepy but if you steer straight and gently it's not a problem. the set up i'd like to get tho is some ET Streets in the back and some 4" bias ply skinnies on the front. i bought BFG Drag Radials and they plain suck. i spin out of the hole on half throttle.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Staying away from the water box is great advice and also dont do a burnout that gets the smoke rolling on a street tire that just makes them oily. Just do enough to get dust and film off from the previous run. I feel your pain on trying to get out of the hole on street tires, 2.09 is the best 60ft on hard street tires i have managed. I know it is gonna be weird but work your clutch off the line as soon as your off it peg the gas and grab some gears. Everytime you lift or ease off the gas costs a tenth or two so you can see were the time adds up when your running harder street tires


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

finally got back at the track didnt do so well ran 103mph at 14.02 sec but I did have a 2.0 60ft time thanks for all the advise I have 04 m6


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

740tank said:


> finally got back at the track didnt do so well ran 103mph at 14.02 sec but I did have a 2.0 60ft time thanks for all the advise I have 04 m6


Those numbers don't sound right. With that kinda of 60" you should be in the high 12s or low 13s on a stock LS2. I'm running about the samw HP as you and I did 12.6 - 12.8.

What MPH did you trap?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the stock shifter is to blame for those mid 13+ times IMHO. I don't dislike it, but throws are long, more for touring.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry didnt get 2.0 in the 60" looked at the wrong side 
60" 2.285 2.319 2.251 
1/8 mph 81.67 81.68 81.34
1/4 mph 102.48 103.21 103.22 
ET 14.03 14.04 14.01

thats what I got does this sound right? I know one thing it is consistant


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I think the stock shifter is to blame for those mid 13+ times IMHO. I don't dislike it, but throws are long, more for touring.


That is def my next mod, I wish I would of done it first. I think it will save a little time, but will def be more consistant



740tank said:


> sorry didnt get 2.0 in the 60" looked at the wrong side
> 60" 2.285 2.319 2.251
> 1/8 mph 81.67 81.68 81.34
> 1/4 mph 102.48 103.21 103.22
> ...


Those 1/4 traps speeds are horrible, especially for the power you are putting down. You have alot of potention alone with your 60", but I would expect your trap to be 112+ easy.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

had a buddy go up with me hes got a 06 a4 and other then a intake he is stock and ran 13.8 at 102.3 was up with that


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Weird, maybe track prep was that bad? altitude and humidty all play factors too.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm finally running 13.5 with a completely bone stock '06 M6 on factory street tires with hopes to improve even more and I started worse than you. It takes practice, practice, oh and more practice and you'll improve. Good luck.

:cheers


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish our cars could go on a diet


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

740tank said:


> I wish our cars could go on a diet


What about the driver?


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

I made 3 runs in my LS2 6 speed, 245 General Exclaim UHPs first time to the track in this car, got a 13.5 once, then I took it up a month or two later, couldnt even get close to that, I was running 14s and 13.8s my friend in his 96 trans am with a few mods and 4.10 was making mince meat of me running 13.2s . Makes me mad cause I know this car is a lot more capable. On the highway on the way home though......... from 60 to 120 I BLOW HIS DOORS OFF. he doesnt even pull a fender on me, I look back at 120 and he is like 5 cars back. haha! Hopefully getting some 9" wheels for the rear and some 275s , i will see how that works out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't feel bad, his 4.10 off the line is what's killing you at the track. Like you said, in the real world out on the road, you crush him. :cheers


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

It's 60' not 60" 

And OP, if you have 450hp at the flywheel (btw no one goes by or says) something is wrong even with a high 60' time. I had 356rwhp in my '06 M6 and pulled a 2.4 60' with a 13.7 @ 106mph on a stock tune. 

Something is wrong with your car or you're shifting at 4k.

Street tune, dyno tune, canned tune?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

danieloneil01 said:


> And OP, if you have 450hp at the flywheel (btw no one goes by or says) something is wrong even with a high 60' time. I had 356rwhp in my '06 M6 and pulled a 2.4 60' with a 13.7 @ 106mph on a stock tune. Something is wrong with your car or you're shifting at 4k.


if you take drivetrain loss into account he sounds about right to me. then you also have elevation, temp, humidity and so on.


----------

